# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Κρήτη Ι

## kalypso

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση αναμένεται η αυριανή άφιξη του πλοίου Κρήτη Ι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,καθώς σημειώθηκε βλάβη και ανεβαίνει με μία κύρια μηχανή!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλη *Kalypso* σε ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ενημέρωση.  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Ατυχία πάντως για το πλοίο αμέσως μάλιστα μετά την ετήσια του. Και ατυχές γεγονός για την ΑΝΕΚ.
Να θυμήσουμε εδώ παρόμοιο (???) περιστατικό που είχε τύχει και στο Λατώ τον Δεκέμβρη που μας πέρασε, που του είχε παρουσιαστεί βλάβη 
μόλις στο δεύτερο ταξίδι του μετά από την τρίμηνη σχεδόν παραμονή - επισκευή του στο Πέραμα.

----------


## kalypso

Από όσο γνωρίζω το καράβι ήταν να βγεί κανονικά αύριο και υπήρχε η περίπτωση να αντικαταστήσει το Λευκά Ορη.Την Δευτέρα που πέρασε και επιθεώρηση δεν είχαν ακόμα τελειώσει με τις μηχανές....Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έβγαλαν άρον άρον....Όποιος βιάζεται.....!!!

----------


## El Greco

kanena neotero mathame???

----------


## Leo

Στον Πειραιά στη θέση του είναι το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το ais.

----------


## El Greco

to vradi tha figi to lissos stin thesi tou Ariadni kai to teleyteo stin thesi Tou Kriti I.

----------


## Trakman

Χαρά που θα πάρουν οι Χανιώτες...

----------


## OLENI

Καλημέρα,

Η ΑΝΕΚ τελικά με αυτες τισ συνεχεις βλάβες δεν θα δει ασπρη μέρα. Μπορε'ί να μας ενημερώσει κανείς πόσο σοβαρή είναι η ζημια και πότε υπολογίζουμε να είναι έτοιμο το πλοίο.

Μου αρέσει πάντως που κατηγορούσαμε ( πρώτος και καλύτερος εγώ) το Λισσος και λέγαμε ότι πρεπει να αποσυρθεί . να τελικα που το χρειάστηκαν

 :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Ενα "Spare" καράβι είναι πάντα χρήσιμο. Ο δάσκαλος καπετάν Μάκης ξέρει τι κάνει και πάντα έχει ένα πλοίο στην καβάτζα για την "κακιά στιγμή "  :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

από ότι έμαθα ήταν το κουζινέτο....(ελπίζω να το είπα σωστά δεν είμαι μηχανικός) και για το συγκεκριμένο είχε αναλάβει συνεργείο κατά την επισκευή στο Πέραμα.Χτες έγινε και το δοκιμαστικό.Ισως αναχωρήσει απόψε κανονικά αλλά από ότι έμαθα έχουν παρουσιαστεί πολλά προβλήματα...όπως είχα πει και παλιότερα για το Κρήτη Ι το καράβι είναι εντελώς παρατημένο και είναι αναμενόμενο να παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα κάποια στιγμή....και μετα λύπης μου διαπίστωσα πως τελικά η ΑΝΕΚ της ακτοπλοίας,με την ΑΝΕΚ της Αδριατικής είναι 2 διαφορετικές εταιρίες!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kalypso

αναβάλεται και σήμερα η αναχώρησή του για Ηράκλειο!!

----------


## scoufgian

> αναβάλεται και σήμερα η αναχώρησή του για Ηράκλειο!!


ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!!! :Wink:

----------


## despo

Μα και στα 2 πλοία της Βενετίας ειχαν παρουσιαστει βλαβες, μονο που εκει επειδη δεν ειναι πλοια ακτοπλοίας περνανε ξόφαλτσα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Παραμενει εκει, τα δρομολογια του τα κανει το :mrgreen:θηριο Lissos:mrgreen:

----------


## captain 83

Τα δρομολόγια του Κρητη Ι τα κάνει η Αριάδνη. Το Λισσός μπήκε στη θέση του Αριάδνη στα Χανιά.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Τα δρομολόγια του Κρητη Ι τα κάνει η Αριάδνη. Το Λισσός μπήκε στη θέση του Αριάδνη στα Χανιά.


Ευχαριστω για την διατυπωση φιλε μου, ειχα μπερδευτει λιγο :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και γιατί να μην μπει το Λισσός  Ηράκλειο?Ολα δικά τους τα θέλουν οι Ηρακλιώτες!Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## mike_rodos

Όχι φίλε μου, αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός με τις Μινωικές είναι στο Ηράκλειο. Η ΑΝΕΚ έχει έδρα τα Χανιά και όλοι οι χανιώτες προτειμούν την ΑΝΕΚ, ενώ στο Ηράκλειο με τα εκατοντάδες φορτηγά και τις χιλιάδες ταξιδιώτες έχει ανταγωνισμό. Γι αυτό και μπήκε το Αριαδνη.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Τι γινεται με το ΚΡΗΤΗ 1, στην σελιδα του ΟΛΠ το δεινει αναχωρηση στις 8μιση για ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.Ξερει κανεις τιποτα;

----------


## captain 83

Στη θέση του είναι ακόμα η Αριάδνη. Ακόμα δεν επισκευάστηκε.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ναι φιλαράκο μου!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι ΣΤΙΣ 29-9-2007 ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο φιλε mike, ωραια φωτο.και να ευχηθουμε να επιστρεψει το συντομοτερο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ξεκίνησε επιτέλους τα δρομολόγια!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε εντάξει μπρε Γιάννη, δεν έλειψε και τόοοοοοοσο πολύ πιά !!!  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

Βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στη δεξιά μηχανη του Κρήτη Ι.....

----------


## Trakman

> Βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε στη δεξιά μηχανη του Κρήτη Ι.....


Καλημέρα καλυψώ! Σοβαρή; Ξέρεις τίποτα παραπάνω;

----------


## vinman

> Καλημέρα καλυψώ! Σοβαρή; Ξέρεις τίποτα παραπάνω;


...και να προσθέσω στο σχόλιο του φίλου Trakman,ότι εαν είναι σοβαρή δεν ξέρουμε πιο πλοίο θα το αντικαταστήσει στη γραμμή με το δεδομένο ότι το Βενιζέλος δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Leo

Κανονίστε με τι βλάβες (Πρέβελης & Κρήτη Ι) να μην γίνει η κρουαζίερα με τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο και να τον χώσουνε στις αντικαστάσεις ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Κανονίστε με τι βλάβες (Πρέβελης & Κρήτη Ι) να μην γίνει η κρουαζίερα με τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο και να τον χώσουνε στις αντικαστάσεις ε?


Και τότε κάποιος πιθανώς να χάσει την κρουαζιέρα για την οποία ψηνότανε...! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Κανονίστε με τι βλάβες (Πρέβελης & Κρήτη Ι) να μην γίνει η κρουαζίερα με τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο και να τον χώσουνε στις αντικαστάσεις ε?


Σε βλέπω κρουαζιέρα στο μακρινό Ηράκλειο!!!:lol::lol:

----------


## kalypso

Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο είναι σοβαρή....ακόμα δεν έχω κάτι νεότερο....

----------


## giannisk88

> Σε βλέπω κρουαζιέρα στο μακρινό Ηράκλειο!!!:lol::lol:


Ας έρθει εκείνος και θα τον κανονίσω καλά!!Θα τον περιλάβω που λεει και εκείνος!!!

Μακάρι πάντως να μήν είναι κάτι σοβαρό.Για οτι νεότερο εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Leo

> Ας έρθει εκείνος και θα τον κανονίσω καλά!!Θα τον περιλάβω που λεει και εκείνος!!!
> 
> Μακάρι πάντως να μήν είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Για οτι νεότερο εδώ είμαστε.


Φίλε Γιάννη οι πληροφορίες μου είναι αλληλο-συγκρουόμενες. Το μέν Κρήτη Ι δεν έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα και σύντομα θα είναι πίσω στα δρομολόγια του, αλλά...... μήως έχουμε και κάτι άλλο? :shock:..

----------


## kalypso

Αύριο το πρωί θα μεταβεί στο Πέραμα...

----------


## kalypso

το Κρήτη Ι βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή στον Πειραια.....θα συνεχίσουν όλο το βράδυ και δοκιμαστεί αν αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη...

----------


## manolis m.

Exoume kanena neo gia tin katastasi tou Kriti1 (deinosaurou)...

----------


## captain 83

Aπό σήμερα και πάλι στην ενεργό δράση......

----------


## dimitris

το ais το δειχνει στην γνωστη του θεση

----------


## heraklion

Πριν που γύρισα από το Πέραμα το είδα στην θέση του.

----------


## dimitris

μολις πηρε αδεια αποπλου για το δρομολογιο του!
καλα ταξιδια και παλι!!!

----------


## leonidas

Βλαβη στην μια κυρια μηχανη του Κρητη 1 !

Αυτη τη στιγμη πλεει με 14 κομβους.
Αναμενομενη αφιξη στον Πειραια 9 και τεταρτο!
12 ωρες ταξιδι!:-?

Να του ευχηθουμε καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## villy

> Και πλεει με 14 κομβους.
> Αναμενομενη αφιξη στον Πειραια 9 και τεταρτο!
> 12 ωρες ταξιδι!:-? 
> Να του ευχηθουμε καλη συνεχεια!


Μάλλον υπάρχει κάποια παραπληροφόρηση εδώ. Η εταιρία μας ενημέρωσε πριν από λίγη ώρα στο επίσημο κανάλι επικοινωνίας που έχουμε στην εφημερίδα, ότι το πλοίο "έδεσε" στο Ηράκλειο επομένως κάτι άλλο θα δείχνει το AIS.
Μάλιστα εξέδωσε και σχετική ανακοίνωση εδώ.
Συνεπώς υπάρχει "συνέχεια" για το πλοίο έως και τις 2 Οκτωβρίου όπως μας λέει η ίδια η εταιρία.

----------


## leonidas

> Μάλλον υπάρχει κάποια παραπληροφόρηση εδώ. Η εταιρία μας ενημέρωσε πριν από λίγη ώρα στο επίσημο κανάλι επικοινωνίας που έχουμε στην εφημερίδα, ότι το πλοίο "έδεσε" στο Ηράκλειο επομένως κάτι άλλο θα δείχνει το AIS.
> Μάλιστα εξέδωσε και σχετική ανακοίνωση εδώ.
> Συνεπώς υπάρχει "συνέχεια" για το πλοίο έως και τις 2 Οκτωβρίου όπως μας λέει η ίδια η εταιρία.


Δεν ειναι καθολου παραπληροφορηση!

Το ειδα απο ενα site που ελεγε ξεκαθαρα απο Δελτιο Τυπου της ΑΝΕΚ για την βλαβη του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για τη ώρα το ais λέει αυτό. Θα δούμε για την συνέχεια.

kriti I.JPG

----------


## orisibios

Κοιτα να δεις πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως ξανα αναφερθηκε βλαβη στο κρητη 1 κοιταζωντας τα παλια posts.

Γιατι εχει τετοια πορεια?

----------


## villy

Το τόσο παράξενο όσο και οξύμωρο στην ιστορία είναι ότι το AIS δείχνει κίνηση αλλά τη δείχνει προς Ηράκλειο και όχι προς Πειραιά όταν η ίδια η εταιρία επικοινωνεί με εφημερίδες σαν και τη δική μας βραδιάτικα και ανακοινώνει *εδώ* ότι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο και θα παραμείνει δεμένο, μέχρι της 2 του Οκτώβρη στο Ηράκλειο!!!

Κάτι δεν κάθίζει καλά εδώ και θα το διευκρινήσουμε τη Δευτέρα όταν ανοίξουν τα γραφεία. Μέχρι τότε καλό είναι να κοιτάμε το AIS που δείχνει κίνηση του "ΔΕΜΕΝΟΥ" πλοίου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## g1966

η κίνηση στο χάρτη φίλε μου δείχνει κατεύθυνση προς πειραιά.

----------


## orisibios

Καταρχην δειχνει κινηση προς Πειραια.
Ειναι δυνατον να δειχνει πλοιο εν κινηση και μαλιστα με μειωμενη ταχυτητα λογο της βλαβης και αυτο να ειναι δεμενο στο Ηρακλειο? Αν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο μενω αφωνος!

----------


## Harry14

Επειδη που και που το AIS κανει λαθη δεν σημαινει οτι το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο και απο "συνηθεια" το AIS το δειχνει αλλα "διαβασε" τα νεα και το δειχνει με μειωμενη ταχυτητα.

----------


## g1966

Ισως τώρα που έχει αρκετή ώρα να λάβει σήμα ο σταθμός λήψης να μάθουμε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.

----------


## Harry14

Ανανεωνεται κανονικα αν το προσεξετε.

----------


## orisibios

Μηπως κινειται αδειο προς Πειραια?

Ανανεωνετε κανονικα καθε 2 λεπτα περιπου.

----------


## DimitrisT

πιστεύω ότι η ΑΝΕΚ για να μην ταλαιπωρήσει τους επιβάτες τους προωθεί με άλλα πλοία και το πλοίο κινείται άδειο .

----------


## Notis

Μάλλον πλέει κενό επιβατών και δεν κάνει δρομολόγιο, αλλά τέτοια ώρα τους ήρθε να το μεταφέρουν σε ναυπηγείο;

----------


## g1966

Κινήτε κανονικά για Πειραιά και σε 20 λεπτά περίπου θα το δούμε αφού ταξιδεύουμε με το πλοίο Φαιστός.

----------


## giannisk88

> Το τόσο παράξενο όσο και οξύμωρο στην ιστορία είναι ότι το AIS δείχνει κίνηση αλλά τη δείχνει προς Ηράκλειο και όχι προς Πειραιά όταν η ίδια η εταιρία επικοινωνεί με εφημερίδες σαν και τη δική μας βραδιάτικα και ανακοινώνει *εδώ* ότι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο και θα παραμείνει δεμένο, μέχρι της 2 του Οκτώβρη στο Ηράκλειο!!!
> 
> Κάτι δεν κάθίζει καλά εδώ και θα το διευκρινήσουμε τη Δευτέρα όταν ανοίξουν τα γραφεία. Μέχρι τότε καλό είναι να κοιτάμε το AIS που δείχνει κίνηση του "ΔΕΜΕΝΟΥ" πλοίου...


Φιλε δε ξέρω τι λες αλλα το πλοίο λείπει απο το λιμάνι μας κανονικά...
Δε γινετε να διαφωνούν τόσα άτομα μαζί σου και εσύ να επιμένειες οτι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο...Λοιπον το πλοίο παει στο Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα λόγω της βλάβης του και θα μάθουμε νεότερα...
Τωρα ας μη κάτσουμε όλο το βράδυ να κοιτάμε ποτε ανανεώνετε και ποτε οχι το αις και τί προορισμό γράφει το αις γιατι τα εχουμε ξαναπεί.
Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις αργεί να αλλάξει το λιμάνι προορισμού στα πλοία στο αις αυτο δε σημαίνει οτι πηγαίνει απο εκει που ήρθε!!!!

----------


## Notis

> Κινήτε κανονικά για Πειραιά και σε 20 λεπτά περίπου θα το δούμε αφού ταξιδεύουμε με το πλοίο Φαιστός.


Λογικά θα το έχετε προσπεράσει τώρα.
Τι λέει το επιτόπιο ρεπορτάζ σου; 
Πήρε το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ επιβάτες που είχαν κανονικά εισιτήριο με το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ;

----------


## g1966

Φίλε Notis το πλοίο δεν το είδα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, ούτε στον ορίζοντα το βλέπω αλλά λογικά θα πρέπει να το έχουμε αφήσει πίσω μας.Όσον αφορά τους επιβάτες ταξιδεύουν και με το Φαιστός αλλά και με το Σουπερφαστ.Η ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας δεν αναφέρει πουθενά οτι το καράβι θα παραμείνει στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Leo

Ώρα 01:15 όπως εμφανίζεται στο ais

kritiIa.jpg

----------


## orisibios

Ο λογος που παει ζικ-ζακ?

----------


## villy

> Φιλε δε ξέρω τι λες αλλα το πλοίο λείπει απο το λιμάνι μας κανονικά...
> Δε γινετε να διαφωνούν τόσα άτομα μαζί σου και εσύ να επιμένειες οτι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο...Λοιπον το πλοίο παει στο Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα λόγω της βλάβης του και θα μάθουμε νεότερα...
> Τωρα ας μη κάτσουμε όλο το βράδυ να κοιτάμε ποτε ανανεώνετε και ποτε οχι το αις και τί προορισμό γράφει το αις γιατι τα εχουμε ξαναπεί.
> Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις αργεί να αλλάξει το λιμάνι προορισμού στα πλοία στο αις αυτο δε σημαίνει οτι πηγαίνει απο εκει που ήρθε!!!!


Φίλε μου εμείς δημοσιεύσαμε μια ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας η οποία αναρτήθηκε από εμάς στο εδώ forum προς ενημέρωση των συνφορουμιτών.
Από εκεί και ύστερα, ναι η εταιρία έστειλε τους επιβάτες με άλλο πλοίο, ενώ από ότι μάθαμε σε κάποιους μάλιστα αποζημίωσε/εξαργύρωσε και το εισιτήριο.
Όσο για τη κινητικότητα του πλοίου να πούμε ότι εμείς από εδώ στο Ρέθυμνο σαφώς δεν μπορούμε να έχουνε εικόνα του λιμανιού στο Ηράκλειο αλλά στεκόμαστε μόνο στην ενημέρωση που μας έκανε η ΑΝΕΚ απ΄ευθείας και έλεγε ότι δεν θα ταξιδέψει με επιβάτες λόγω βλάβης. Υποθετικά λοιπόν και εφόσον έλεγε στην ανακοίνωση
_



Η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Κρήτης ΑΝΕΚ Α. Ε, ενημερώνει το επιβατηγό κοινό ότι λόγω βλάβης του Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ ¨ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 ¨ στον λιμένα Ηρακλείου


_
υποθέσαμε ότι ίσως λόγω βλάβης να μείνει στο Ηράκλειο. Αργότερα και σε άλλο ποστ είπαμε ότι πιθανώς να κινήτε και καλό είναι όσοι παρακολουθούν το AIS να το εξακριβώσουν. 
Αυτό πραγματεύτηκε το δημοσίευμα, αυτό ενδιαφέρει εμάς σαν εφημερίδα και το επιβατικό κοινό.
Όσων αφορά το προορίσμό του πλοίου στο AIS που αναφέρεις, στο ποστ Νο 45 του LEO και στην απεικόνιση του AIS αναφέρεται "Προορισμός: Heraklion" με πυξίδα στις 303'

----------


## Harry14

> Ο λογος που παει ζικ-ζακ?


Ας υποθεσουμε οτι ερχεται με μια μηχανη συνεπως δεν μπορει να ακολουθεισει ευθεια πορεια και αποκλινει κανωντας συνεχεις διορθωσεις με τιμονι. Υπαρχει βεβαια και το ενδεχομενο να κανει επιτηδες ζικ ζακ για να καθυστερησει ωστε την ωρα που θα φτασει να παει κατευθειαν σε ναυπηγειο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

παιδια ξερουμε τι βλαβη ακριβως εχει το ΚΡΗΤΗ 1?και ποσο καιρο θα λειψει επισης?προφανως θα περιμενει ανταλακτικο απο εξω για να αργει ε?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων! :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Προς Αντικατασταση Στροφαλου για το _ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι_ και εσπευσμενα το _ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΕΛΟΣ_ η _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ για προσωρινη αντικατασταση στα δρομολογια
προς Ηρακλειο.

----------


## Georgecz3

Στροφαλος... Θα μας λειψει για λιγο καιρο.
Με το καλο να επισκευαστεί και να ρθει γρήγορα κοντα μας

----------


## orisibios

Παιδια κανενα νεο απο το ΚΡΗΤΗ 1? 
Πως παει η επισκευη του?
Ποσο θα μεινει εκτος?

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το πλοιο, που είχε αναχωρήσει από το Ηράκλειο για τον Πειραιά στις 2021-07-10 21:15 επέστρεψε στις 2021-07-10 21:45.
Δεν ξέρω το λογο.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το πλοιο, που είχε αναχωρήσει από το Ηράκλειο για τον Πειραιά στις 2021-07-10 21:15 επέστρεψε στις 2021-07-10 21:45.
> Δεν ξέρω το λογο.


Τελικά έφυγε απο το Ηράκλειο τα μεσανυχτα, 2021-07-11 00:33, και έφθασε στον Πειραιά στις 2021-07-11 09:42.

----------

